# Help with POD HD Pro and power amp live



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 11, 2017)

Hey guys,

So I recently bought a Matrix gt1000fx power amp going to my Orange PPC212. I use a POD HD Pro as a preamp. I'm having trouble with stage volume however.

Here are the 2 options I have for running my rig in mono:

I can either do a* line out (hot output) *send from my Pod to the Matrix input A and output A*.*
Or I can do _*amp out (low output) *_send from my Pod to the Matrix input A and output *bridged*
I prefer the second option but I am scared because the Bridged Matrix at 16 ohms is something crazy like 650 Watts RMS; where as my Orange is a mere 120 Watts. I don't want to damage my baby. I can reach the same volume with the first option but the 2nd options sounds so much better at higher volumes.

Also isn't better gain staging to have a lower signal going into my Power Amp than a hotter signal?

One last question, the level indicator lights on the Matrix, are they reflective of the signal level going to my cab or coming from my POD?


----------



## BenSolace (Jul 12, 2017)

Regarding your question about the lights, perhaps the below link will help;

http://uk.matrixamplification.com/faq/technical-product-guides.html

Also, just because the amp is capable of delivering 650 watts doesn't mean that it will be doing that constantly. I use the GT*1600*FX through a Zilla 2x12 at gig volumes - just don't turn the Matrix's volume control to full - in fact a lot of people set their power amp's volume control to a fixed level and use the output control on their preamp to control the volume, reducing the risk of overloading the speakers.


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 12, 2017)

BenHughesDS said:


> Regarding your question about the lights, perhaps the below link will help;
> 
> http://uk.matrixamplification.com/faq/technical-product-guides.html
> 
> Also, just because the amp is capable of delivering 650 watts doesn't mean that it will be doing that constantly. I use the GT*1600*FX through a Zilla 2x12 at gig volumes - just don't turn the Matrix's volume control to full - in fact a lot of people set their power amp's volume control to a fixed level and use the output control on their preamp to control the volume, reducing the risk of overloading the speakers.



This is great exactly what I needed. I'll try messing with the attenuators too, that is a good safegaurd.

One more thing. Is the volume the best indicator for how loud I am pushing my cab? Or can I potentially damage my cab at lower volumes because I'm using bridge mode with higher output wattage?


----------



## ElectricEelChair (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd hate to hijack this thread but I also have a pod hd pro and am LOOKING for a good power amp on a budget. I have a 320W blackstar 4x12. any recommendations? Does the 1000W+ power work well as you guys have found?


----------

